# I need a poster for me to post on the Know Your Temps upcoming season.



## ComeTurismO (Aug 28, 2015)

That's right folks! I'm looking for a design, a big poster, made through Photoshop, or Gimp, or whatever program. Needs to be something beautiful; to use for Know Your Temps when I'm making spotlight threads. Mostly using GBAtemp's main colors: Blue and White.

What needs to be included in the poster?
>The Logo:


Spoiler: KYT Logo











>The rules:


Spoiler: The Rules



-A session lasts two days (E.g. October 14-16)
-You are limited to asking only 30 questions max. Stealing other users' questions is not accepted.
-Keep all questions in one, solid post.
-Ask any type of question you want, as long as it is appropriate, and it does not discomfort the user in the spotlight.
-The contestant can answer questions anytime, as long as it is before their time is up.



>The following sentence: *This quirky little activity will help us get to know our fellow 'tempers even better in an exciting, chaotic manner! Those who have an upcoming KYT session will be notified about their upcoming session via PM.*
>A watermark signing your GBAtemp name. Needs to be very tiny, yet visible on the top right corner of the poster.

Please make sure the poster follows the criteria I listed above. Thank you so so so so much. I'll be picking the one that I like the most.  

Have fun drawing! 

By the way, remember to sign up for the new season. Link is below! No more entries accepted Sept. 22, season begins first of October.

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1-iNfBsTbaFVUOHxBdGwQAJAYYo0zWJ69pEHnNLGT_xc/viewform


----------



## nxwing (Sep 6, 2015)

OH WAIT LET ME ADD IN THE OTHERS


----------

